# Help on the model and age of my Klein Road Bike



## MikesChevelle (Jun 12, 2010)

I am new to cycling and picked up this Klein at a garage sale for 45 bucks. It has Mavic wheels and Dura-Ace hardware and seems very light to me (carbon?)

Thanks


----------



## plodderslusk (Sep 2, 2005)

Maybe 89-90, very cute petite roadbike. Does it have a smaller front wheel ?


----------



## MikesChevelle (Jun 12, 2010)

No they are the same size. 

I am 5'10'', it doesnt seem to to small for me. 

Ha Ha cute, better change that pink seat


----------



## plodderslusk (Sep 2, 2005)

What you got is a womenspecific Klein frame they started making in 89. It is called Klein Kirsten. For 45 $ it is quite a find and if it fits ride it and have fun.


----------



## MikesChevelle (Jun 12, 2010)

are there any things (other than the pink seat) that can be issues with me riding this, being a womens bike


----------



## plodderslusk (Sep 2, 2005)

No problems whatsoever, it probably has a slightly shorter toptube than the same size man,s frame and the toptube is lowered a bit. If that is OK with you, you have got a phenomenal deal !Take it to your LBS (local bicycle shop) and talk to them about what other equipment you need to enjoy your new ride.


----------



## MikesChevelle (Jun 12, 2010)

Also, what is the procedure to measure correct seat and handle bar height for my self with a bike frame that may not be the correct size for me?

thanks


----------



## MikesChevelle (Jun 12, 2010)

Any idea what these are worth on the market? Thinking of letting it go to fund some Schwinn collecting. I am seeing Kleins go for $400-$1000+ on eBay, does mine even touch the bottom of that scale?


----------

